# water drains?



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

On a 2016 Versa where is the drain from the air conditioner?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Righthand side, under the panel beside the passenger's left foot. But if you're taking water, on a Versa clogged cowl drains are much more likely than a plugged evap drain.


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

VStar650CL said:


> Righthand side, under the panel beside the passenger's left foot. But if you're taking water, on a Versa clogged cowl drains are much more likely than a plugged evap drain.


And the cowl drains may well be the culprit. I have seen YouTube videos on the subject. What I have seen is that I have to remove the panel under the windshield wipers. Is there an easier way to clear these drains?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

RB22 said:


> Is there an easier way to clear these drains?


No, they're inaccessible without pulling the cowl cover. The wiper motor assembly also needs to come loose to get at the driver's side drain (not that it's difficult to take loose, three 10mm screws). With power tools it's about a 20 minute job, probably double that with hand tools.


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, let us know how it goes. It's a common problem on gen2 Versas, so if you can post some pics or a vid of the operation, it might be very useful to others with the same issue.


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

Does the 2021 Versa have the same design for cowl drains?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I haven't had one apart yet, but if it follows the pattern of the new Sentras and Altimas then I'd say probably no.


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

Let's hope so. Thx.


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

VStar650CL said:


> You're most welcome, let us know how it goes. It's a common problem on gen2 Versas, so if you can post some pics or a vid of the operation, it might be very useful to others with the same issue.


The Nissan dealer says that the accumulate water corroded the wires that pass through the floor. The car is likely a total loss.

And all we did was drive the car through a car wash.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like a crock. There are very few wires on the floor in the car, they all run on the sills and supports 2~4 inches above the floor. The overflow from the water coming into the HVAC Unit is at the center, so there's also no chance of the major SMJ connectors in the kick panels being affected. If anything is corroded it's probably just at the base of the console/centerstack, but even that would be unusual. I'd ask for pics, I'm pretty sure you're getting a snowjob.


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

I do not know about a snowjob. Maybe, maybe not. When we drove the car to the dealer, all the lights on the instrument panel were flashing on and off. The engine did not shut off even after the driver turned off the ignition switch and removed the key. (To stop the motor the driver had to pop the clutch.) The brakes made odd sounds. The car surely acted as if it was deranged. But the insurance claim went slowly. When we returned to the dealer four days later to retrieve our personal possessions, the car operated normally. With a wet vac we pulled a couple of gallons out of the carpeting. Two days later the car is still running well. We canceled the insurance claim.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's absolutely nothing on the floor of the car that could cause behavior like that. What is possible is that you have a leaky body seam and water from the blocked cowl was coming down on the big SMJ connectors next to the driver's left foot. Those carry practically all the critical functions for the car. I'd suggest popping loose the lefthand kick panel for a look, and if you find any evidence of corrosion or moisture in the connectors, douse them all with WD40 or CRC to chase the water and protect against further intrusions.


----------



## Mefortune (5 mo ago)

Well, the car is still operating normally. The crazy lights and independent ignition have not come back & car operates beautifully. 
What I learned is that Nissan does not mention anything about cleaning cowl drains in 2016 owners manual, or supplement, or warranty. So I have prioritized cowl drain cleaning as part of the maintenance and invested in a windshield cover. The suggestion about kick panel and check for corrosion is in process. I am working on damage control at this point. I leaned more about caring for my car here thanks!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Mefortune said:


> I am working on damage control at this point. I leaned more about caring for my car here thanks!


You're most welcome, hope it all works out okay for you.


----------



## Mefortune (5 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> You're most welcome, hope it all works out okay for you.


Well, My preferred body shop does not do water. I decided to leave well enough alone and be grateful that my car is running beautiful 
I nicknamed it Herbie after the 1960’s Disney film “The Love Bug” starring late Buddy Hackett, Dean Jones & Michelle Lee
I told Nissan that it was not cool not to mention cleaning cowl drain as a maintenance item. Do they care? Probably not….based on my reading of their owners manual, & similar customer experience on You Tube, & Nissan Versa forum…customers had it far worse than me. I have followed through with investing in a windshield cover that includes covering cowl drain area . 27.00 by Sunnycover n Amazon. & worked it out with my mechanic to have the cowl drain cleaned as part of maintaining the car.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Mefortune said:


> customers had it far worse than me. I have followed through with investing in a windshield cover that includes covering cowl drain area . 27.00 by Sunnycover n Amazon. & worked it out with my mechanic to have the cowl drain cleaned as part of maintaining the car.


I had one that the owner neglected for so long that there was green mold growing on the upholstery. Not the carpet, mind you, the _upholstery_.

Considering that popping the cowl cover for a blowout is a 20~30 minute job, simply doing it preemptively every 2~3 years is definitely a good idea, especially if you often park under trees.


----------



## Mefortune (5 mo ago)

I read about mushrooms growing on one the versa floor boards. How did you get rid of green mold?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The green, white and brown stuff can all be exorcised with bleach. I prefer genuine Lysol With Bleach, it's colorfast for Nissan interior fabrics. Black mold is _extremely dangerous_, anything infested with that needs to be replaced (and wear an N95 while doing it). To disinfect the upholstery and headliner, you can steam Lysol or Pine Sol floor cleaner inside the car using a kitchen crock pot. Get a 50-50 mix of water and floor cleaner hot on the high setting, then leave it on medium overnight. The fumes will permeate everything in the car and kill both mold and spores.


----------



## Mefortune (5 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------

